# New Website



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

A work in progress, but my official website is up. New dates posted for 2016. Check it out.

http://www.dompolito.com/


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice, the mobile version runs fine here. I missed the bio


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have already seen you play AND I am a fan! Your an incredible guitar player! \m/

Definitely will check it out!


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Good looking site.


----------

